# FR: Après avoir vu un film



## Ms researcher

How do we classify a subordinate clause like 'Après avoir vu un film' ('after watching a film')? I can't find the right category for it (it is not an adverbial clause or a completive clause).
Thanks!


----------



## Fred_C

Hi,
Why do you say it is not a completive ? it is.
A completive infinitive.


----------



## Ms researcher

*According to my grammar reference, completive clauses in French are always introduced         by 'que':*

             Il a dit qu’il serait en retard 
      He said that he would be late


----------



## Fred_C

Ms researcher said:


> *According to my grammar reference, completive clauses in French are always introduced by 'que':*
> 
> Il a dit qu’il serait en retard
> He said that he would be late


Ah.
Perhaps I said something wrong.
So your grammar book says a completive clause can only be direct object?
How does your grammar book call clauses that are introduced by "quand", "où", or "parce que" ? those that are circumstancial complements ? 
"Après avoir vu le film" is of the same kind.


----------



## Ms researcher

According to my grammar reference, clauses introduced by 'quand", and "où" are indirect interrogative clauses.

http://www.realfrench.net/old_grammar/unit.php?id=4#2


----------



## janpol

Après avoir vu ce film, nous en avons longuement parlé.
"avoir vu" n'a pas de sujet propre donc "après avoir vu ce film" n'est pas une proposition subordonnée. C'est un Compl. Circonst. de temps du verbe "parler".


----------



## Fred_C

janpol said:


> Après avoir vu ce film, nous en avons longuement parlé.
> "avoir vu" n'a pas de sujet propre donc "après avoir vu ce film" n'est pas une proposition subordonnée. C'est un Compl. Circonst. de temps du verbe "parler".


Si, c'est une proposition infinitive. Mais les propositions infinitives peuvent -être des cas particuliers de propositions complétives (Je pense "_avoir dit vrai"_), ou d'autre types de propositions.

Bien entendu, cette proposition est un complément circonstanciel de temps, mais nous ne discutons pas ici de la fonction, mais de la nature.


----------



## Fred_C

Ms researcher said:


> According to my grammar reference, clauses introduced by 'quand", and "où" are indirect interrogative clauses.
> 
> http://www.realfrench.net/old_grammar/unit.php?id=4#2


Pas toujours.

Dans "je ne sais pas quand il viendra", il s'agit effectivement d'une proposition interrogative.
Mais absolument pas dans "je le ferai quand je l'aurai décidé".


----------



## janpol

Fred C, Nous partons simplement de définitions différentes de l'infinitive.
Vous considérez que, dans "Je pense avoir dit vrai", "avoir  dit vrai" est une infinitive parce que (ceci n'est pas une affirmation mais une supposition de ma part) vous passez par "Je pense que j'ai dit vrai" où l'on a incontestablement une conjonctive complétive. La même transformation peut bien entendu être faite avec "Après avoir vu le film, nous..." = "Après que nous avons vu le film, nous..." Lorsque je dis que, dans cette phrase, il n'y a pas d'infinitive, je m'en réfère à une grammaire traditionnelle qui veut qu'il y ait infinitive lorsque le verbe à l'infinitif a son propre sujet. 
Grevisse dit : "Les grammairiens ne sont pas d'accord sur les caractères propres de la prop. infinitive. Avec A. Lorian, nous considèrerons que " seul l'infinitif de prop. subordonnée peut former une prop. infinitive, pourvu qu'il jouisse d'une certaine autonomie par rapport au verbe régent, ce qui arrive lorsque  l'infinitif est introduit par un outil de subordination relatif ou interrogatif ou *lorsque le sujet de l'infinitif est différent de celui du verbe principal..."*


----------



## geostan

Ms researcher said:


> How do we classify a subordinate clause like 'Après avoir vu un film' ('after watching a film')? I can't find the right category for it (it is not an adverbial clause or a completive clause).
> Thanks!



It cannot be a clause, since no conjunction is involved. I would call it an infinitive phrase.

Cheers!


----------



## Ms researcher

Of course it is a clause! It is a subordinate clause and the main clause goes something like: We went swimming (after watching the film). It must be a clause of time.


----------



## geostan

Ms researcher said:


> Of course it is a clause! It is a subordinate clause and the main clause goes something like: We went swimming (after watching the film). It must be a clause of time.



Well, the way I learned my grammar was:

a clause has a subject and predicate; a phrase does not.
I checked in my unabridged dictionary, and the principal meaning is as I have stated, but there is a secondary definition which allows for your interpretation. However, I would never refer to the example given as a clause. To each his own, I guess. Perhaps I'm just old-fashioned.


----------



## jann

_Après avoir vu un film, nous sommes sortis._
After having seen a movie (After seeing a movie), we went out.

The principal verb is "sortir" - "to go out out".  When did you go out?  "After the film."  This adds time information to the verb, so it is indeed adverbial element.

Looking at my Bescherelle-Grammaire, it seems that _après avoir vu un film_ is a "proposition infinitive à valeur circonstancielle", and more specifically "une circonstancielle de temps".  This is described in paragraph §421.  Bescherelle points out that the substitution of the "infinitif passé" for a conjugated verb (i.e., we don't say _Après que nous avons vu un film, nous sommes sortis_) is very common, and does not make a difference in the grammatical classification of the structure.

Is this the sort of information you were looking for?  Or did you want the English terminology and analysis instead?


----------



## janpol

Tout dépend de ce que l'on nomme "proposition".
Si l'on considère que le verbe génère nécessairement une proposition, oui, c'en est une.
Si l'on considère que verbe et sujet (sauf impératif, bien sûr) sont indispensables pour qu'il y ait proposition et que tout deux appartiennent donc à la même, "après avoir vu un film" n'en est pas une. (Grevisse parle d'un énoncé constitué d'un prédicat accompagné d'un sujet et des termes rapportés l'un à l'autre).
Si l'on prend cette définition en considération, on a bien un verbe (avoir vu) et un sujet (celui du verbe à un mode personnel qui suit, le "nous" de "nous nous sommes baignés", par exemple). Ce qui induit qu'il n'y a là qu'une seule proposition puisque le "nous" ne peut pas appartenir à deux propositions en même temps. Si l'on fait une proposition de "après avoir vu un film", celle-ci a bien un verbe mais le sujet de ce verbe se trouve dans la proposition voisine, ce qui est en contradiction avec la définition donnée par Grevisse. Pour ma part, je penche pour cette façon de voir.


----------



## Ms researcher

that's great, thanks. I think I got it.
Is it 'circonstancielle' or 'circonstantielle'?


----------

